#  > Telecomunicações >  > NETGEAR >  >  Msn caindo, modem netgear!

## Bodex

..

----------


## henrikinet

Amigo vc vai no modem e procura uma opção DMZ e ponhe o ip que c estar usando no servidor que vem do modem por exemplo no dlink eu uso o 10.1.1.2/8 ai vc ponhe o ip no DMZ pra liberar todas as portas pro servidor mikrotik espero ter ajudado

----------

